# Under height question



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm getting back in the conformation ring with Lucy next month. She'll be 19 months old, so she'll be in the open class. I measured her and she's 1" under height. She's from slower maturing lines. Has anyone ever heard of a golden being thrown out by a judge for being under height? I still have time to pull her, but I'd really like to get the ring experience.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, I have, especially if she stands out as being much shorter than the other bitches. The standard has a 1" leeway, so for girls 21 1/2" to 22 1/2", with one inch either way, Are you saying she is only only 19 1/2" tall, which is very short and would probably get you wicketed, or 20 1/2" tall, which is within standard although not ideal?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

20-1/2" tall, just a little short, not ideal. Since we're jumping up to open, I know that her height will be a bit more obvious since she's no longer in the puppy class. She will be going up against her sister who is probably at the max height already. So it will possibly be obvious. There will be between 3 and 8 bitches in the open class both days. Do judges ever get the wicket out for goldens?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I know that the show pup from Lila's litter was sent home from showing, for being too short. I think he was given a "pass" for a little while thinking he was still maturing, but eventually he got the boot.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might show in Am Bred, to have fewer girls to make her height stand out.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've only seen 1 dog in Am bred class up here at one show. Normally we don't see a dog in that class. But as soon as I win Am bred, since I'd have the only dog, I would be right back in the BOW ring with the other goldens and she might stand out. She is still growing. I will measure again before the show to see if we stand a chance of being thrown out. But if she is below 19.5" she could get wicketed and thrown out sounds like. Pebwin dogs grow slow, her mom didn't fully mature until age 3, same with my boy Reilly with lots of Pebwin blood too. I hate to wait to get her in the ring until she's taller, I need the handling experience!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, but in Winners there will be puppies also so there should be much more variation in height. And she can only be DQ'd if she is less than 20.5" tall. As long as she measures 20.5 or taller, she's fine. She might not win, depending on how much the judge faults her for her height but as long as she is within standard she won't be DQ'd.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen judges wicket a class of two six month old pups..and throw them out. One later went on to be an AKCCh. If the judge pulls out the wicket, you want to make sure your girl is standing up on her front feet. Back in the day, when my girl had to jump three feet in obedience, we knew to keep,the head and neck lower to diminish height...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

True, if they are in the ring, they must meet standard and our standard makes no allowances for puppies. And I agree, if your dog is at one of the extremes height wise, it is very important to train them to be wicketed so that they stand properly. You don't want the big dog standing up on his toes to be wicketed and you also don't want the smaller one "shrinking" under the wicket.


----------

